# I absolutly love some of.......



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

these expressions. I read a lot of mysteries that take place in London.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Even better to hear them speak them on some of their TV shows...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

Whatever happened to the Benny Hill show? Anyone know?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Well we say all of those things pappy as well as the comparison words on the list too..and it's not just in London either..

Benny Hill died over 20 years ago..and just as aside he wasn't a Londoner


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Whatever happened to the Benny Hill show? Anyone know?



Quote from Wikipedia:
_*The Benny Hill Show*_ is a British comedy television show that starred Benny Hill and aired in variousincarnations between 15 January 1955 and 30 May 1991 in over 140 countries. The show focused on sketches that were full of slapstick, mime, parody, and double-entendre. Thames Television cancelled production of the show in 1989 due to declining ratings and large production costs at £450,000 per show.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I use to watch it once in awhile and got a kick out of his antics. I'm told the little old man on the show was his father.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh yeah thanks Pappy!  I learned some of these from family, but I also learned most from BBC shows, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Thanks everyone. I use to watch it once in awhile and got a kick out of his antics. I'm told the little old man on the show was his father.



Oh that's neat!  I so remember him, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Quote from Wikipedia:
> _*The Benny Hill Show*_ is a British comedy television show that starred Benny Hill and aired in variousincarnations between 15 January 1955 and 30 May 1991 in over 140 countries. The show focused on sketches that were full of slapstick, mime, parody, and double-entendre. Thames Television cancelled production of the show in 1989 due to declining ratings and large production costs at £450,000 per show.




We still get re-runs Bonnie.  Let's see if I can get the station.

Here's some info, not schedule: http://thetvdb.com/?tab=series&id=75673

Hmm, can't find it and sis is watching in the living room so I can't check the TV guide.  Someone will know


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

I get a few old rerun channels, but only seem to find them accidentally. .. My go-to station is my20. ..lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

One of the funniest (to my mind, anyway) British expressions is "knock you up", as in -

"I'll come 'round and knock you up in the morning".

Gee, thanks. epper:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

True, that's a good one, and they also say "ring you up" I think.  Seems I heard that one


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I first heard "knock you up" in one of the Sherlock Holmes stories, so it's been around for quite a while. I would guess that "ring you up" only came into use after telephones were installed in homes. 

I wonder if anyone ever said "I'll text you up in the morning"?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

hey, you may have just started a new saying Phil


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> hey, you may have just started a new saying Phil



Now if only I texted ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll never be a texter, I can do one if I have to but it's usually "k", LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

I got expelled from school when I told my teacher, I'll knock you up, in the morning.

But it really does help me understand the language when I read my mysteries that take place in England.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pappy, you're makin that up!!  I love Sherlock, Poirot (I guess he's French/Belgium, is Belgium Belsh?)  I like all the BBC Mysteries.  Fell in love with Midsomer Murders, and watched all of them I believe, then when it ended I damn near cried, LOL!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2014)

We had a funny thing happen with the Benny Hill Show that aired on our local tv station about 20-25 years ago.  Apparently, there were two versions of several of the episodes, with the British one being "racier" that the ones shown in the US.   This particular episode actually showed a brief glimpse of bare breasts, while the American version had a "covered-up" scene.  The station somehow got the British version by mistake and aired it.  Apparently, it earned them a fine from the FCC.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing......remember, you just didn't see that kind of thing on regular TV back then.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Pappy, you're makin that up!!  I love Sherlock, Poirot (I guess he's French/Belgium, is Belgium Belsh?)  I like all the BBC Mysteries.  Fell in love with Midsomer Murders, and watched all of them I believe, then when it ended I damn near cried, LOL!!



Denise, check out books by M. A. Comley. She writes some good mysteries. Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

jujube said:


> We had a funny thing happen with the Benny Hill Show that aired on our local tv station about 20-25 years ago.  Apparently, there were two versions of several of the episodes, with the British one being "racier" that the ones shown in the US.   This particular episode actually showed a brief glimpse of bare breasts, while the American version had a "covered-up" scene.  The station somehow got the British version by mistake and aired it.  Apparently, it earned them a fine from the FCC.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing......remember, you just didn't see that kind of thing on regular TV back then.



LOL, oh yes, I remember the day.  My sis and I were watching something the other night, a commercial, and we both looked at eachother in shock.  Then we decided our Victorian Grandmother would have had a heart attack if she'd seen/heard anything like that.


----------

